# HELP! LOOK LIKE FISH EYE



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

okay i dont paint everyday but...ive done my car and a few friends car now all of a sudden on day when i painted it started to do this i cannot figure out what it is...I looks like a fish eye..i wax and grease removed it..its all over cleaned the hell outta the gun...used numerous guns actually..got new air hoses...using all kinds of filters any suggestions






























thats real close up


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

o yeah and ive used all different my products for the first time it happened


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats happened to me before.. couldnt figure out why.. make sure u scuffed between the base and clear...

it also could be the weather, or shit in your air line.. do u have a moisture trap.


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

well...i got all new airlines bc i thought it might be that...and yea i have a desican trap


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

what would scuffing between base and clear do ive never had to do that before...and what kinda of weather would have an effect like this?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

has anyone been spraying/using silicone based car products before it was sprayed or during?? we get it at work when people in the yard are having their cars valeted :angry: notin u can do but respray


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

not that i know of i really cleaned and preped it really good too...its pissin me off so much


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

too many variables it could be anythign but is for DAMN sure contamination......


looks like oil......check your air lines REAL good make sure you drain your compressor and air trap........


post as much info as you can it could be an easy fix and it could be an expensive fix they are a pain int the ass when you get them...........


list everything like what you used from start to finish INCLUDING the paint products brand etc.


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

would fish eye eliminator be a bad idea???


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dalucas00_@Jul 23 2007, 05:33 PM~8372499
> *would fish eye eliminator be a bad idea???
> *



i sprayed some plastic peices .. did the same thing .. it was very humid - dont no if thats the issue


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

Anybody been spraying Armoral in the shop?

Did you use silicone/wax remover?


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

WAX AND GREASE REMOVER. EVEN IF U PUT SOME ON, PUT SOME MORE. THAT SHIT IS OIL, MAKIN IT DO THAT. U SHOOTIN IN A BOOTH?? OR GARAGE?? :uh:


----------



## 67_juiced_caddy (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dalucas00_@Jul 23 2007, 04:33 PM~8372499
> *would fish eye eliminator be a bad idea???
> *


It will be harder to slick it out with something like smoothie in the clear.

It looks like to me that you put the clear on to heavy..........
I had the same thing happen to me before. How did the sides turn out?

When the clear is overly wet the air pressure from the gun will do that to it.

Prep-sol and other wax and grease removers will cause fish eyes also.

I use windex (the original stuff) and been doing it for years it dries fast comes in a nice spray bottle and is cheap


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dalucas00_@Jul 23 2007, 02:33 PM~8372499
> *would fish eye eliminator be a bad idea???
> *


spray a layer of rubbing alcohol b4 u paint.....thats wut i use i never get fisheye


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

im shooting in my garage....and have done many times before never had this problem and about the clear being to heavy....i dont think its that only becuase ive sprayed lightly and its still done it and it does it a little in the basecoat too...i did wax and grease remove...im using xotic paints except for the clear which is u pol and all devilbiss disposibal cup system


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

first off always wax and grease remover before you even sand a vehicle, then sand it, blow it off, wax and grease remover again, blow dry and tack, then get in to painting, my best guess would be that you are using a compresoor that does not have enough cfm to keep up, therefore it is running constant (especially when clearing) and building up moisture because its getting so hot, that looks like moisture in your lines to me.

what cfm is your compressor???? and where is your filtration in line ( how far from compressor????) also if your compressor is inside, it could use an exhaust fan of its own to get out the heat, thats what i do at my home shop.


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

okay this is the label on the back of compressor and my desicant..


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

the moisture indicator says its still good...is there a possiblities its lying to me or its wrong??


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

that shit is definately oil contamination of some sort first off DO NOT USE SMOOTHIE (for added efx lol) alls that does is pre contaminate your paint, paint gun. and the area around where you are working! every time after that you will have to use it it will just keep happening it is very hard to get rid of that type of contamination after using it!secondly do you have an oiless compressor?if not you have probably got a leak some where! check it ! even with the best dessicant filters if oil gets in the air supply forget about it! (btw smoothie is for hackers!)lol
just my 2$ :biggrin:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

that compressor is way to small to be tryin to paint anything larger than a bike especially with that filter not enough cfm and at that the filter will cause a loss of pressure! :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dalucas00_@Jul 23 2007, 06:19 PM~8374004
> *okay this is the label on the back of compressor and my desicant..
> 
> 
> ...


 i rest my case, thats your problem!!!!! get a compressor with at the very least 10 cfm at 100 psi. 

and always have your filters and desicannt at least 50 ft away from the compressor, it takes that for the moisture to condense


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

okay thanks guys..but just one more thing that stumps me is i shot my sister car with it and it came out with out any fisheyes or problems.... could it just be that the equipment is worn out now and that it was just a matter of time how long it could hold up?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Jul 23 2007, 06:40 PM~8374789
> *i rest my case, thats your problem!!!!! get a compressor with at the very least 10 cfm at 100 psi.
> 
> and always have your filters and desicannt at least 50 ft away from the compressor, it takes that for the moisture to condense
> *


i dont think its the compressor. 
it would of done it,
but not that bad


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

like switchcraft says alot of variables come into play. cup filters, oil in line, armorall silica, upols activator could be reacting with base or primer, many things come into play, and we were not there when it happened so give a detailed account of procedures and products, including product numbers.


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

ive sprayed several cars with a compressor like that....you can get by with it and i dont think thats the prob. I had the same thing happen to me once when putting patterns on a trunk and hood. Base and clear layed fine untill i taped out my patterns and started spraying them. Looks like the fish eyes are mostly around your area where you taped so Id guess its from the oils on your hands like mine was


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

take a test panel, clean it REALLY well, then spray it with the same paint, same gun. Hopefully it's not the compressor, but I wouldn't doubt it.

I had crazy fisheyes once in the middle of a huge high $ job. Clean panels came out screwed, turned out to be an oil seal in the compressor. 
All new hoses, compressor, res tank, traps, dessicant- all in one day. Tons of fun. 

Good luck! I hope you were just eating kfc or pizaa or something, or had a diesel running outside the booth, something simple.


----------



## CapriceRollin (Jan 16, 2005)

i think you didn't clean all the wax and grease remover off so there was some residue left over making it fish eye i had that problem at the shop then we changed the wax and grease try that and if that doesn't work try just using water borne or go wash it soap and water


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks for all the ideas guys.....but i found the source of the problem and it was water in the system...the hot air from the compresssor wasnt condensing so it was just comin straight out the gun....thanks again


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

that bad ?????
damn drain that shit


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dalucas00_@Jul 25 2007, 09:22 PM~8388925
> *thanks for all the ideas guys.....but i found the source of the problem and it was water in the system...the hot air from the compresssor wasnt condensing so it was just comin straight out the gun....thanks again
> *




i knew itr couldn't have been oil from your compressor after you posted that pic....becuase i believe that is an oiless compressor right??

oh and one more thing........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dalucas00_@Jul 23 2007, 10:33 PM~8372499
> *would fish eye eliminator be a bad idea???
> *




YES IT WOULD everyone needs to remember that once you use fish eye eliminator you HAVE TO use it if you do a repair to that car in the future......


don't use it find the source of your problems and always eliminate it don't just put a bandaid on it and hope it will go away by itself


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jul 23 2007, 11:54 AM~8371775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## badassb5 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dalucas00_@Jul 23 2007, 08:39 PM~8373697
> *im shooting in my garage....and have done many times before never had this problem and about the clear being to heavy....i dont think its that only becuase ive sprayed lightly and its still done it and it does it a little in the basecoat too...i did wax and grease remove...im using xotic paints except for the clear which is u pol and all devilbiss disposibal cup system
> *



Hey, could it be not enough flash time between clear coats?


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by badassb5_@Jul 27 2007, 04:15 PM~8406996
> *Hey, could it be not enough flash time between clear coats?
> *




i have never seen that cause fisheyes that is called solvent pop!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

oil in ur lines or you have tire shine laying around once you spray tire shine that shit gets airborne then your fucked it has silcone that what makes fich eyes too. when you shoot ur clear and you see that it is fish eyeing , on the next coat spray dry let it bridge wait 10mins when spray mid wet and see what happends. if not you to sand it with 800 use wax and grease remover or final kleen.


----------



## STYLEZ_Y_SUP (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 27 2007, 01:28 PM~8407152
> *i have never seen that cause fisheyes that is called solvent pop!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nameless (Jan 15, 2003)

try taken some lacquer thinner in the gun and spray down all the walls in garage chances are somethings IN THE AIR probaly not uy gun or the panel ur spaying, Ive done jobs that came out beautiful then closed the door in the booth and spayed the inside of my truck with an air freshener (aerosol) went back into the booth to see the whole job RUINED by fish eye that shit is the WORST!!!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

all these responses are possibilities,and that clear job does look a lil heavy,,a neighbor was prolly out detailing his car,,,so did you fix the panels????


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 23 2007, 07:31 PM~8374112
> *that compressor is way to small to be tryin to paint anything larger than a bike especially with that filter not enough cfm and at that the filter will cause a loss of pressure! :biggrin:
> *


compressor looks way too small, and on a hot day, it was also running way too hot, and creating moisture in the line, and your filter was unable to remove it. 
but to me looks like somthing in the air, because you were unable to flow over it, need to let the clear take up, then spray a med. wet coat and see if it comes back. soaking it with clear, just makes it worse. that`s my opinion.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I've gotten that off of the compressor they had at work. It was new with all new everything. 2 different paints. on 2 different surfaces. Broke out the old compressor and it worked


----------

